# Is It Possible? (brand new 2010 Routan)



## tidji (Sep 12, 2015)

http://www.threecountyvw.com/new/Vo...n-Routan-358b4c520a0e0a170034bdd27e8dc562.htm

wow


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks like they have two of them:
http://www.threecountyvw.com/new-in...=inventory-listing1-facet-anchor-bodyStyle-26

Interesting indeed. I wonder if they were simply uploaded to the wrong section of the website (new instead of used), or if they were used as the dealership shuttle so never previously sold to be technically considered pre-owned. 

Why don't you call or text/live chat on the website and find out?


----------



## tidji (Sep 12, 2015)

I am going there today. It's just around the corner.

BTW: My recent shuttle trip to and from their place was in a Routan


----------

